# Potato,Cheese & Onion Pierogies



## tropics (Jan 15, 2020)

Did not take a lot of pics
But here it is 2 & 1/2 Pounds of Tatters
with Chicken Bullion cubes






While they were boiling I diced 1/3rd of an Onion





Saute until a light brown





I riced the potatoes & shredded some Cheddar
mixed the Onion in





Made my dough





Rolled and filled the Pierogies these went into the freezer





These we kept for dinner





Fried up with some Onion for dinner





Thanks for watching
Richie

      Plain Dough Ingredients
  2 large eggs (room-temperature, beaten)
  1/2 teaspoon salt
  1/3 cup water (or more as needed, lukewarm)
  2 cups all-purpose flour (or more as needed)

       Pierogi Dough (Sour Cream) Ingredients
  3-1/2 cups all-purpose flour, plus flour to dust the work surface
  1/2 teaspoon salt
  1/2 cup sour cream
  2 Large eggs (room temp)
  1/3-1/2 cup water
                 Directions
 1 In a medium bowl, whisk together eggs, salt, and water.( Sour Cream if using)

  (Using a KA add liquid to the flour)
 2 Add the flour all at once and mix until well moistened.

 3 Then knead the dough in the bowl until it is firm and well mixed.

 4 Cover with an overturned bowl or loosely with plastic wrap and
 let rest 10 minutes to 1 hour for the gluten you've developed in
 the mixing process to relax. This will make rolling much easier.

 5 Or you can wrap the dough in plastic, refrigerate it, and work
 with it another day. Make sure you let it come to room temperature before you start to roll it

            Potato-Cheese Filling:
  2 pounds russet potatoes (scrubbed and boiled in their jackets)
  2 tablespoons onion (finely minced, sautéed in 1 tablespoon butter)
  8 ounces dry curd or farmer's cheese,cheddar  (room temperature; or ricotta)
  1 Tspn  kosher salt (to taste)
  Optional: freshly ground black pepper (to taste)

 1  Gather the ingredients.

 2 Make the filling by peeling the potatoes and fork blending or ricing them (do not mash) into a large bowl.

 3 Add the sauteed onion and Cheddar  cheese and mix well. Season to taste with salt and pepper and set aside.

 4 Assemble the pierogi on a floured work surface. Roll out the dough thinly and cut with a 3-inch round or glass.

 5 Spoon a portion of the filling into the middle of each circle.Fold dough in half and pinch edges together. You can use a fork to do this


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 15, 2020)

They look delicious!  Nicely done....


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 15, 2020)

Can't say I've ever had those but they look very tasty.

Warren


----------



## tropics (Jan 15, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> They look delicious!  Nicely done....


JC Thank you and thanks for the Like i appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 15, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Can't say I've ever had those but they look very tasty.
> 
> Warren


Warren They are tasty been making them fore ever Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 15, 2020)

Richie those look great! Those onions on top look nicely caramelized. I have an Aunt whose family is polish. Her and her sister make thousands of pierogies around Christmas time to freeze for the year. Yours look like some goods eats!


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 15, 2020)

I've been wanting to make these after seeing you post them  awhile back  . I have the dough recipe here some where . I bet those are great .


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 15, 2020)

Man those look tasty


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 15, 2020)

Those look wonderful Richie, Like! I used to live near a deli where the owner made large perogi's with sausage and cheese, they looked golden brown and kind of fried. I'd heat them up in the micro at home and dip in a little hearty mustard, they were to die for. Wish I know how to make them. RAY


----------



## tropics (Jan 15, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Richie those look great! Those onions on top look nicely caramelized. I have an Aunt whose family is polish. Her and her sister make thousands of pierogies around Christmas time to freeze for the year. Yours look like some goods eats!


Travis these are easy enough to make we do 4 doz at a time Thank You
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 15, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I've been wanting to make these after seeing you post them  awhile back  . I have the dough recipe here some where . I bet those are great .


Rich Thank you I made a different recipe for the dough much better,my wife agreed I will add it to this page later.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 15, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Man those look tasty


jake thank you 
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 15, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Those look wonderful Richie, Like! I used to live near a deli where the owner made large perogi's with sausage and cheese, they looked golden brown and kind of fried. I'd heat them up in the micro at home and dip in a little hearty mustard, they were to die for. Wish I know how to make them. RAY


Ray Thank you these are actually pretty big they do puff up when boiled.I did a post it has my old recipe but the steps are there.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie





						Cabbage & Onion Pierogies
					

One head of Cabbage thin sliced add to a large pot.Cover the Cabbage with just enough water,bring to a boil add a little salt check for tenderness then drain. Cabbage boiled  I drain into a towel to squeeze out as much water as possible  Onions get thin sliced saute in butter  While Onions are...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 15, 2020)

Great looking meal, as usual. I cant remember the likely hundreds of Dozen eaten over 57 years. If i may add...Lots of folks want to Try Pierogi but are apprehensive about the technique and amount of work. Here is a super simple facsimile...The easy part is the Filling. Make your favorite, but fill Jumbo Stuffing Shell Pasta! 5 pounds of Potatoes will fill 2 boxes of Cooked Shells. Take a 9 X 13  baking Dish and cover the bottom with caramelized Butter and Onions, about half of 2-3 sticks plus 2-3 Cup small diced Onions. Fill the pan with Stuffed Shells and top with the remaining Butter and Onions. Cover with Foil and bake at 325 until hot. Serve with Sour Cream. Pretty easy and tastes great...JJ


----------



## xray (Jan 15, 2020)

Looks great Richie!!!!!

I had some church ones the other day that I pulled out of the freezer.

Like!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 15, 2020)

xray said:


> Looks great Richie!!!!!
> 
> I had some church ones the other day that I pulled out of the freezer.
> 
> Like!



Fond memories. Our Polish Church would celebrate the Feast of St. Anthony.  A carnival for the kids, Pierogi, Stuffed Cabbage and a Beer Truck, for the adults. My Mom and 2 Aunts would join a Army of Old Polish Ladies, a month out, rolling, stuffing and pinching Pierogi. All by hand and those ladies were fast!...JJ


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 15, 2020)

Those look delicious !


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jan 15, 2020)

Yum! I love when my wife makes Pierogies. Those things are delicious. Thumbs up.
G


----------



## tropics (Jan 15, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Great looking meal, as usual. I cant remember the likely hundreds of Dozen eaten over 57 years. If i may add...Lots of folks want to Try Pierogi but are apprehensive about the technique and amount of work. Here is a super simple facsimile...The easy part is the Filling. Make your favorite, but fill Jumbo Stuffing Shell Pasta! 5 pounds of Potatoes will fill 2 boxes of Cooked Shells. Take a 9 X 13  baking Dish and cover the bottom with caramelized Butter and Onions, about half of 2-3 sticks plus 2-3 Cup small diced Onions. Fill the pan with Stuffed Shells and top with the remaining Butter and Onions. Cover with Foil and bake at 325 until hot. Serve with Sour Cream. Pretty easy and tastes great...JJ



JJ Thanks but the Italian in me would not allow that,but would allow me to use the KA W/Pasta attachment LOL
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 15, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Those look delicious !


Thank you we are having some more tonight with Pork Chops. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 15, 2020)

they look great Richie, nothing like homemade pierogies.


----------



## tropics (Jan 15, 2020)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Yum! I love when my wife makes Pierogies. Those things are delicious. Thumbs up.
> G


G Thank you does she make big batches? Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jan 15, 2020)

Just about a dozen at a time. We usually have them with som kielbasa. Super tasty.
G


----------



## xray (Jan 15, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Fond memories. Our Polish Church would celebrate the Feast of St. Anthony.  A carnival for the kids, Pierogi, Stuffed Cabbage and a Beer Truck, for the adults. My Mom and 2 Aunts would join a Army of Old Polish Ladies, a month out, rolling, stuffing and pinching Pierogi. All by hand and those ladies were fast!...JJ



There’s still plenty of that here! You can’t walk down the street or go into work without someone having a pierogi sale to support their local church.

Pierogies in the winter 
Potato cakes in the summer


----------



## tropics (Jan 16, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> they look great Richie, nothing like homemade pierogies.


Jim Thank you easy enough for me to make,I do use the KA for the dough,but still use the pin for rolling.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Jan 16, 2020)

They look so good! I've only had homemade ones once. Quite a difference over store bought frozen ones.


----------



## tropics (Jan 16, 2020)

Steve H said:


> They look so good! I've only had homemade ones once. Quite a difference over store bought frozen ones.


Steve we did a few more last night with a pork chop.






I will get the recipe up later for the dough and filling.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Jan 16, 2020)

Thanks Richie. I look forward to seeing the recipe.


----------



## tropics (Jan 16, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Thanks Richie. I look forward to seeing the recipe.


Steve I added the recipe to the first post
Richie


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 16, 2020)

We love homemade Pierogies at our house! It’s a family tradition on Christmas Eve. Wife and I make 4 dozen at a time. Yours look awesome! Great job!


----------



## tropics (Jan 16, 2020)

yankee2bbq said:


> We love homemade Pierogies at our house! It’s a family tradition on Christmas Eve. Wife and I make 4 dozen at a time. Yours look awesome! Great job!


Justin we have no set time to make these,we do them as needed (often) I used the sour cream recipe I like the way they come out. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 16, 2020)

Mighty fine and good tutorial recipe.
Don't recall if I had sour cream in the dough.  Thanks for the tip.
I've never made my own. I love them but the only one in family.  I look for them at events.
People get pretty creative with the filling


----------



## tropics (Jan 17, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Mighty fine and good tutorial recipe.
> Don't recall if I had sour cream in the dough.  Thanks for the tip.
> I've never made my own. I love them but the only one in family.  I look for them at events.
> People get pretty creative with the filling



There are a few more dough's that are made for desert Pierogies 
The sour cream dough has been my go to for years this recipe I just put together after talking with one of my neighbors.
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 17, 2020)

They look and sound great Richie. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## tropics (Jan 17, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> They look and sound great Richie.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Chris Thank you the filling can be anything you want to put in it,meat,cheese,veggies,fruit. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 17, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I've been wanting to make these after seeing you post them  awhile back  . I have the dough recipe here some where . I bet those are great .


Rich I added the recipe to the original post.
Richie


----------



## Bytor (Jan 17, 2020)

Those look good.  Growing up north of Pittsburgh, we always had pierogies.  My Grandmother would spend hours at the church a couple times a year with the other ladies and make God knows how many dozen.  When she made them for us, besides potato/cheese and sauerkraut varieties, she would also make them with prunes.  It might sound strange, but man those were good.  I don't hear of that type at all.  

Some would say your pierogie dough is a Pittsburgh style with the sour cream added in the dough.  I make both with and without, but prefer the sour cream type.  I have a small form that makes 6 at a time, which makes production not as bad.  Also makes great ravioli too!


----------



## tropics (Jan 17, 2020)

Bytor said:


> Those look good.  Growing up north of Pittsburgh, we always had pierogies.  My Grandmother would spend hours at the church a couple times a year with the other ladies and make God knows how many dozen.  When she made them for us, besides potato/cheese and sauerkraut varieties, she would also make them with prunes.  It might sound strange, but man those were good.  I don't hear of that type at all.
> 
> Some would say your pierogie dough is a Pittsburgh style with the sour cream added in the dough.  I make both with and without, but prefer the sour cream type.  I have a small form that makes 6 at a time, which makes production not as bad.  Also makes great ravioli too!


Thank you been using sour cream in mine for ages.My neighbor is from Poland and she makes the Prune also.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 18, 2020)

Bytor said:


> Some would say your pierogie dough is a Pittsburgh style with the sour cream added in the dough.  I make both with and without, but prefer the sour cream type.  I have a small form that makes 6 at a time, which makes production not as bad.  Also makes great ravioli too!


Bytor did you make the press or buy it,if you bought could you give me a link to were. Thank You
Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 18, 2020)

tropics said:


> Rich I added the recipe to the original post.


Thank you sir . Added to my files . 
Richie , that pork chop plate looks great .


----------



## tropics (Jan 18, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Thank you sir . Added to my files .
> Richie , that pork chop plate looks great .


Rich Thank you for the nice comment and I appreciate the Like also.
Hope to see you post them up and satisfied with the results.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 19, 2020)

Fueling Around
 Thanks for the Like I appreciate it.
Missed that in the post.
Richie


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 27, 2022)

Richie, these look delicious! Thank you for sharing! I definately missed this thread but after seeing another post from Robert, 

 tx smoker
  I had to go in search for a recipe! Book marked and on the to do list.

Ryan


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 27, 2022)

Those look incredible! Nicely done!


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 27, 2022)

Well well well...looky at what you gone and done done Richie    Since posting the thread with the pierogies I've been searching for a viable recipe. Looked at lots but none jumped out at me. This thread got revived, I had to read it, and stole the recipe. At least I know I can trust you as opposed to some of the garbage on the 'Net. Just finished making my first batch and have a feeling (well, I absolutely know) it won't be my last. These are amazing!! Thanks for another great thread and bringing yet one more fantastic food item into our lives. I guess I have to also thank Ryan ( 

 Brokenhandle
 ) for finding this, responding, and bringing it back to the forefront.

Robert


----------



## tropics (Feb 28, 2022)

Thanks everyone. You did a great job confusing me a 3 yr old post popping up. I must have missed your post Robert I don't come on as much any more.If you like Cabbage I did a Cabbage and Onion. I hope you used the sour cream dough recipe.
Thanks Again
Richie


----------



## xray (Feb 28, 2022)

Sorry I missed this Richie and good to see you, how have you been? As always, your pierogis look fabulous and on point.

For people looking for pierogi recipes, 

 tropics
 has you covered.


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 28, 2022)

tropics said:


> I hope you used the sour cream dough recipe.



I actually did a hybrid version of the basic recipe. Used a bit less water and a nice dollop of sour cream. Worked out great!!







These are spectacular!!

Robert


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 28, 2022)

Richie, I hadn't seen you here in a bit and was hoping you were alright. Glad to see you are still on the right side of the soil my friend !


----------



## Bytor (Feb 28, 2022)

tropics
 - Sour cream is a must in my Pierogie making for sure.  Some call it Pittsburgh style and I'm originally from that area.  I can recall my Grandmother and Aunts back in the day making these by the hundreds in the basement of some Catholic church.  Luckily, I paid attention and make these from time to time, but definitely not enough though. Potatoes, cheese, kraut are always good, but for that sweet and savory, we used to always have them filled with prunes.  Only problem with those was that you had to be careful with how many you ate at one time.


----------



## tropics (Mar 1, 2022)

crazymoon said:


> Richie, I hadn't seen you here in a bit and was hoping you were alright. Glad to see you are still on the right side of the soil my friend !


Still kicken bud
Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 1, 2022)

Bytor said:


> tropics
> - Sour cream is a must in my Pierogie making for sure.  Some call it Pittsburgh style and I'm originally from that area.  I can recall my Grandmother and Aunts back in the day making these by the hundreds in the basement of some Catholic church.  Luckily, I paid attention and make these from time to time, but definitely not enough though. Potatoes, cheese, kraut are always good, but for that sweet and savory, we used to always have them filled with prunes.  Only problem with those was that you had to be careful with how many you ate at one time.


I learned almost all my cooking on my own. Sour Cream in the dough makes it so much better.
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 1, 2022)

Good to see Richie how's your health doing?
Pm your answer if you want.

Warren


----------



## tropics (Mar 1, 2022)

HalfSmoked said:


> Good to see Richie how's your health doing?
> Pm your answer if you want.
> 
> Warren


Warren I may start getting some treatments next week. 
Thanks for asking
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 2, 2022)

Thanks for the like Richie, I appreciate it.

Sure, miss your post but then I understand if your just not up to it.

Same me after kissing my wife in November took the wind out of my sails.

Warren


----------

